# New to site



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to this site, I've had a quick browse and thought it would be a support for me as my partner and i are trying to get pregnant.

My story so far, I'm now 44yrs and my partner is 46, i have a 7yr old boy, he was conceived naturally. We have been attending a clinic in London and we had all the usual test done to find that my hormone levels changed every month, some months they we good and we could go ahead with treatment and sometimes they were just too low.  We found it all very stressful, so decided to go down the ED route. My down regulation scan showed my lining was 12mm, which they said was exceptionally good and heightened our chances of implantation. We opted to go to IVI Alicante for the ED program, eggs were fertilised then transfered on day 5, that was last Sunday. I have to attend my clinic on the 5th May for blood test to see if we were successfull, but i am feeling very negative about the result and after reading through some of the posts on here i feel that the chances of a positive result are far, far lower than the clinics suggested (65-70%). 

Has anyone on here had a successful 1st time ED pregnancy who is in their 40's? I know i should be positive but as this is my 1st attempt and that yearning for another child is so deep, that I'm scared if I'm positive about it all and it fails then i will be so devastated. 

Sorry for such a gloomy introduction,

Jilly


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Jill

Welcome to FF, and just wanted to wish you good luck for Testing       
Im sure you will find lots of support on here and someone cleverer than me    will post you some links where you will find some good peer support.

R
x


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Jilly

I've moved your post here as i think you'll get a better response.

You could also pop your head in on the *Treatment Outside the UK board *

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=119.0

and *Abroadies Bumps and Babies*

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=401.0

Sending you lots of     and 

Amanda xx


----------

